

Migrating stateful containers using native Docker 1.8 Flocker plugin and Compose - ferrantim
https://clusterhq.com/2015/08/04/docker-volume-plugins/

======
lewq
It's really nice to see ecosystem tools working together in stable Docker.
This means that Flocker can stop doing networking and composition and just
focus on storage!

